# Any one in 2347 Argylls?????



## Pvt J hodge (23 Sep 2006)

Hello any one from Argylls ??? Pm me your name and rank that whould be nice Thanks



(cdt) Pte.J Hodge (RCAC)


----------



## gt102 (9 Oct 2006)

Yes, and on wednesday I will have to "_beet_" some grammer and spelling lessons into you.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (11 Oct 2006)

OK well ill be Waiting WO You sure you wanna Start up something   ill See you today WO ha ha


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Oct 2006)

Gentlemen if you must act childish take it to PMs. Next time warnings will follow.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (11 Oct 2006)

um, OK


----------

